# Just curious



## white page (Oct 31, 2009)

I have often wondered if Canada and other parts of the world had the same Google Logo for the holidays, ours in France is like this tonight.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

It's the exact same one in Canada.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

Same.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

It's not in China, though:

Google


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

Neither Google Australia.  Apparently in Australia they do not have Halloween.

Google


----------



## white page (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

I've just understood how you got that, language preferences, yes?


----------



## white page (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

How about Roumania, the home of count Dracula ?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

Nope:

Google


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*



white page said:


> I've just understood how you got that, language preferences, yes?



To search for google from other countries you can just type into your home page, google and the country you would like to see.

See I just typed in Google United Kingdom and it gives me this one


Google


----------



## white page (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

I wish I'd read that before I changed language preferences for Roumanian, 
I had a hot sweaty panic moment when I tried to chage back, couldn't understand a word, but managed to find French in Roumanian in the end ( [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Franceză )[/SIZE][/FONT], whew.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

If I access Google.com from Canada (which is my default Google) I just see the regular old boring logo... no Halloween version.

But if I access Google.ca, I do see it.

Odd...


----------



## NicNak (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

Same here Dr Baxter.  I just tried it.  I have my homepage as google.ca and I checked the .com and it is boring one.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Just curious.*

Maybe they are switching back already with some servers. But I still see the Halloween one, even after doing a hard refresh (CTRL + F5).


----------

